# The Art of Racing in the Rain for Kindle $1.99 TODAY



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a quick note. I belong to Lendle that informs me of good deals on Kindle books. I just looked at today's newsletter and The Art of Racing in the Rain is $1.99 TODAY ONLY. See if the discount is on Kindle, otherwise join Lendle and you should be able to get it. It's a fabulous book if you love dogs, which I know you all do.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooh, I will check. I have Amazon Prime so I can get some books free, I check them out like a library. I love my Kindle.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Sue...I downloaded it onto my Kindle. 
How do you join Lendle - it wasn't recognized on the Kindle?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, if you haven't read this, it is a must read.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

A friend got that book for me for Christmas the year that Alvin died. She told me not to read it until I was ready, still not ready. I've heard it's great, I just can't, yet.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great book! You will love it!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

For those of you who may have missed this post earlier, I just checked Amazon and the book is still available for $1.99. I read the book, loved it, and gave it away. Just purchased it for $1.99. Thanks, Sue, for the heads up!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

It was a great book.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I purchased this yesterday! It's still $1.99 ))


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I just downloaded it to my Nook for the same price...thanks for the heads up.*


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh man, saddest book ever!! But yes, must read for dog ppl ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Thanks Sue...I downloaded it onto my Kindle.
> How do you join Lendle - it wasn't recognized on the Kindle?


Claire - you can just join Lendle. When it started it was a site where there was trading of Kindle titles. If you lent some, you could borrow some. But then I think they got taken over by Kindle and now mainly I get a letter every day with special offers on books sometimes .99, some 1.99, some 2.99... They used to have specials for free but still some good deals.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, I'm glad it's on Nook too! My husband has a Kindle but I'm the only one that ever uses it. Anyway, I need to go see if it's still $1.99!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I just downloaded it on my nook. It's still $1.99. I'm gonna go to bed now and start reading it. Thanks for letting us know about it and the special price! Speaking of books about dogs, have any of you read "A Dog's Purpose" by W. Bruce Cameron? A friend recommended it after my Yorkie died. I loved that book!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I just downloaded it on my nook. It's still $1.99. I'm gonna go to bed now and start reading it. Thanks for letting us know about it and the special price! Speaking of books about dogs, have any of you read "A Dog's Purpose" by W. Bruce Cameron? A friend recommended it after my Yorkie died. I loved that book!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pam - these are both two of my favorite dog related books. Loved them both.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm already half way through! This book definitely sucks you in and is a quick read! Although someone should have warned me! It's so sad!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Am I the only nut who thought you went running in the rain to purchase a Kindle for $1.99???? 

:blush::w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I was very sad also, but I didn't want to spoil it for anyone.


----------

